# Fishbox 40



## matt1983 (Apr 9, 2008)

Please can someone give me ideas of tropical fish that I can keep in this tank it is 48 ltrs and it is a cube shape about 40cms cubed in size.


----------



## matt1993 (Jul 7, 2009)

a few guppies and some neon tetras or dainos u can only keep small fish in a tank that size realy but it up to you just go down to your local aquarium shop and see what you like


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

matt1983 said:


> a





matt1993 said:


> a


HAHAHA, you're names are so similar! That confused me so much...


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

catfish:

Small Corydoras
Ottocinclus
Dwarf Algae Eater

Characins:

Jelly-bean Tetra (species tank)
Small SA Tetras
Pencilfish

Cichlids:

Ram

Cyprinids:

Cherry Barb
Wite Cloud Mountain Minow
Harlequin Rasbora

Livebearers:

Black-bellied Lima
Dwarf Topminow
Guppy
Some small Platy

Loaches:

Khuli/******




Harry


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

black piranha :whistling2:


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

and a plecostomus.


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

You could try Harlequin Rasboras , Zebra danios , X ray tetras , Cardinal tetras . Personally I would go for a species tank with pure bred Endlers Livebearers  
You could also add Red Ramshorn snails or go for a species tank with south american freshwater puffers or go marine and have a nano tank , lots of options


----------



## geodaryl (Jan 17, 2009)

make a guppy breeding tank for feeding...


----------



## matt1983 (Apr 9, 2008)

How many pirhanas could I fit in the tank


----------



## DarkEntity (Jul 4, 2008)

matt1983 said:


> How many pirhanas could I fit in the tank


None......................


----------



## matt1983 (Apr 9, 2008)

Heres what I Was planning on putting in 5 guppies 3 male 2 female 2 flame tetras 1 red tailed black shark 3 gouramis and maybe a couple of ghost shrimp is this too much? As i was told today if I went for small fish I could fit 20 - 25 fish in it


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

matt1983 said:


> How many pirhanas could I fit in the tank


3 small fry easy pal i mean only like for 2months max like :2thumb:


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

matt1983 said:


> Heres what I Was planning on putting in 5 guppies 3 male 2 female 2 flame tetras 1 red tailed black shark 3 gouramis and maybe a couple of ghost shrimp is this too much? As i was told today if I went for small fish I could fit 20 - 25 fish in it


With Guppies, you always keep more females than males , the males are randy little sods and constantly harass the females for sex , so it's kinder to the females to share the attention around . A MFF trio would be fine in a tank that size or if you want to go for colour and not have regular drops of fry get males only .


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

matt1983 said:


> Heres what I Was planning on putting in 5 guppies 3 male 2 female 2 flame tetras 1 red tailed black shark 3 gouramis and maybe a couple of ghost shrimp is this too much? As i was told today if I went for small fish I could fit 20 - 25 fish in it


 
Firstly, flame tetra are shoaling fish - 4 minimum in that tank
Red tail black shark - very agressive and needs a large tank 80cm minimum
Gourami - Dwarf gourami you could get away with (a pair not a trio). Other than that, not gourami.

Whoever told you 20 fish should be shot. In a 40cm by 40 cm tank, you should keep 50cm fish max or they will suffocate. Yes 20 fish, if they're 2cms long fully grown.


Harry


----------



## matt1983 (Apr 9, 2008)

Think I am going to go for a trio of dwarf puffers or a red eyed puffer on it own


----------



## matt1983 (Apr 9, 2008)

Done a bit of research and here is what I am thinking to put in it . 1 small angelfish adults need 4 gallons so that's fine as this is over 10 gallons. 5 tetras probably flame and 5 guppies is this 2 much to put in or will it be ok.


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

matt1983 said:


> Done a bit of research and here is what I am thinking to put in it . 1 small angelfish adults need 4 gallons so that's fine as this is over 10 gallons. 5 tetras probably flame and 5 guppies is this 2 much to put in or will it be ok.


I don't want to pee on your picnic , but Angel Fish are a shoaling species , they're cichlids , so like the company of a few of their own kind , they also need tall tanks , pref planted with something like vallis , so one on its' own will pine away for company 8-(


----------

